# INFO ON CUTICURAS



## olddump (May 18, 2004)

Here are two bottles both have THE CUTICURA SYSTEM OF CURING CONSTITUTIONAL HUMORS embossed in a sunken panel but on the other side on one it says POTTER DRUG AND CHEMICAL CORPORATION BOSTON MASS U S A in sunken panel and the other bottle HAS ORIGINATED BY WEEKS & POTTER ,BOSTON USA then under that LONDON ENG. Two part qestion A Whitch is older? And B is the WEEKS & POTTER any harder to come by than the POTTER DRUG & CHEMICAL ? Thanks for any help.
                                                                          Tom, Olddump


----------



## woody (May 18, 2004)

Good question, Tom.
 I don't know which is older, but I'd have to say that the Weeks and Potter is more scarce than the Potter Drug and Chemical co..
 The reason being is that I have dug and have seen more of the Potter Drug and Chemical bottle than the other one.


----------



## olddump (May 25, 2004)

Woody thanks for the reply. Some may think it obvious that the WEEKS & POTTER was the first but for the word ORIGINATED BY whitch seems as it's making the point after there is more than one type on the maket. I'd just be intrested in finding out. And CONSTITUTIONAL HUMORS was probably not funny in any way[] either.
                                                                                                 Tom, Olddump


----------



## David E (May 26, 2004)

Hi Olddump there is a lot of writeup on this all and I don't like to type so will give you this but if you need more ask me.
 Weeks & Potter developed by Warren B. Potter 1852 and lasted until 1902
 Potter Registered 1876

 Dave


----------



## jorgy230 (May 16, 2010)

i have the potter drug and chemical boston mass bottle. any idea how much it might be worth?


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Oct 8, 2011)

I just bought the Potter Drug & Chemical Co THE CUTICURA SYSTEM OF CURING CONSTITUTIONAL HUMORS bottle along with a bunch of other mostly 1800s bottles plus 150 golfballs today.   It was listed for 17 dollars.  Is it really worth that?


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Jet Coaster Fan
> 
> I just bought the Potter Drug & Chemical Co THE CUTICURA SYSTEM OF CURING CONSTITUTIONAL HUMORS bottle along with a bunch of other mostly 1800s bottles plus 150 golfballs today.   It was listed for 17 dollars.  Is it really worth that?


 [] Not unless it is the 7&1/2 inch size, which is a lot rarer than the bigger one. Also the cuticura system for treatment of affectations of the skin is more valuable than either of the others, again in the 7 & 1/2 inch size...Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 8, 2011)

The nine and 1/2 incher which is the more common of the two sizes is worth about seven dollars here in California at the bottle shows or on e-bay. The seven and 1/2 incher brings about 30 dollars at the shows and about the same on e-bay, it is a lot rarer size than the other


> ORIGINAL:  jorgy230
> 
> i have the potter drug and chemical boston mass bottle. any idea how much it might be worth?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 8, 2011)

Its weird, I used to see Cuticura bottles all the time. You could buy the common ones for $3-5. I see them a lot less these days. Not sure where they all went? The Cuticura constitutional  bottle was one of the first interesting patent medicines I found when I was a kid. Always liked the name.


----------

